# 2009 Sentra FE



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

Has anyone had a weird sloshing noise? Not sure if its the gas sloshing around in the tank. You can hear it inside the car. Also one other question has anyone had any break noise issues? Noticed squeling when in reverse, also heard kind of like a grinding sound. Only does this early in the morning.


TIA
Mike


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

The grinding sound is just the pads scraping some residual material off the rotors. Mine does the same thing, a couple of pumps within the first minute and it's gone and you're right, it only happens in the morning. I think between the brake dust, moisture and the cooling effect of the night time, some crap just gets stuck or frozen either on the rotors or pads. As for the sloshing noise, I believe I read of one other person reporting similar issue a few months ago but not sure if he/she ever posted back a solution.


----------

